# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The Draft Returns In Europe

## Taxcutter

After the end of the Cold War (circa 1990) many European nations ended their draft.

  A new aggressive Russia is making Europeans re-think conscription.

https://www.lmtonline.com/news/artic...e-13320029.php

  Sweden, Norway, and Lithuania have already re-started their draft.   

  France, Germany, and Romania are talking about it.

  Switzerland, Denmark, Finland, Austria. Cyprus, Greece, and Estonia never completely ended conscription.

  With the twin threats of Russian tanks and malevolent Moslem hoboes flooding in European nations, conscripted grunts might become very useful.

----------

Coolwalker (10-19-2018),Georgephillip (11-16-2018),Rutabaga (10-19-2018),teeceetx (10-19-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

The draft needs to return here in the US. After spending a day in the public schools you'll see it's a good idea.

----------

Rutabaga (10-19-2018),teeceetx (10-19-2018)

----------


## Taxcutter

The US armed forces really don't want the average product of the K-12 government day care system.

But the US might find itself needing a huge army to expel 20+ million invaders.

----------

MisterVeritis (10-19-2018),Rutabaga (10-19-2018),teeceetx (10-19-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> The US armed forces really don't want the average product of the K-12 government day care system.
> 
> But the US might find itself needing a huge army to expel 20+ million invaders.


I can see why the military wouldn't want them but unfortunately this is all they'll have to pick from. I'd like to be a "fly on the wall" when the sergeant is setting the rules.

----------

Rutabaga (10-19-2018),teeceetx (10-19-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

We're in big trouble when snowflakes are conscripted into the military.  CAN YOU IMAGINE?!

----------

Garden House Queen (10-19-2018),Rutabaga (10-19-2018),Sled Dog (10-19-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

The Draft would usher a call for equality and girls would have to be drafter. You'll be hard-pressed to find very many people want to see girls with missing limbs and worse. The Liberals have always screamed for equality and they just might have to eat their words. Yes, other countries draft girls, that still doesn't make it a great idea.

----------


## Taxcutter

> Yes, other countries draft girls, that still doesn't make it a great idea.



Taxcutter says:
North Vietnam and Israel tried it and found women unacceptable for comment.   Israel does have female ambulance drivers nd crews.

----------



----------


## Coolwalker

> Taxcutter says:
> North Vietnam and Israel tried it and found women unacceptable for comment.   Israel does have female ambulance drivers nd crews.


...and some of those Israelis are really hot @Taxcutter !

----------


## Sled Dog

> The draft needs to return here in the US. After spending a day in the public schools you'll see it's a good idea.


No.

The United States does not need to start drafting useless people for busywork inside a military uniform.

We're doing just fine with real volunteers.


First thing that happens after the US implements a pointless draft would be putting them to work in the cities registering Rodents to vote.

We don't even need that AmericaKKKKorps crap.

No. 

The US military is for patriots who don't have psychosexual illnesses and who want to defend this country from it's enemies.

Is that perfectly clear?

If you make it do anything but that, it will no longer be able to perform that particular mission.

----------



----------


## Sled Dog

> Taxcutter says:
> North Vietnam and Israel tried it and found women unacceptable for comment.   Israel does have female ambulance drivers nd crews.



Women are ALWAYS acceptable for comment.   It's why they exist in the first place.

----------

MisterVeritis (10-19-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

draft everybody, let god sort them out...

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2018)

----------


## kazenatsu

If they reinstitute the draft in Europe, I foresee multiple incidents similar to the 2003 Camp Pennsylvania grenade attack or Fort Hood Shooting playing out.

A huge swath of the people who would be called up hold absolutely no allegiance or loyalty to the European country they hold citizenship in, nor hold any special affinity to European culture/values.

----------

Dave37 (10-31-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The draft needs to return here in the US. After spending a day in the public schools you'll see it's a good idea.


Leftist heads would cry their way to a dishonorable discharge if drafted today! 

One hour off the bus at a Marine base is a great video and these punks (new drafties) would be crying two minutes after arriving at the base.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2018)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

We are doing just fine with the all volunteer force we currently have. If the draft is needed it is still there, at which time you train the knuckleheads, put them in rifle companies and place them on he front lines.  Give them a life experience them will never forget.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-20-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

There needs to be a draft. Worried about malcontents? Yes. However the gangbangers and "dindonuffins" would benefit greatly from a controlled "line in the sand" atmosphere. They never had that at home and they never had that in our school system but the military could take the starch out of some of these kids. My husband was in Viet Nam. He told me some of the new recruits were hard cases in basic training but it didn't take long for most to come around...only to be a better person for it. There  were some who were deemed unacceptable....those never made the cut...they spent their time in the brig...repeatedly....but.....even that was more discipline than what they had gotten in their entire life. I'd rather have my tax dollars going for the draft than for entitlements. The military is not stupid..they know the ones that are playing the game and even if they didn't, it's no different than having a "lifer" that goes ballistic...OR...in having a politician that sells out the American people. Yea...we need the draft. There's more benefit than risk.

As another poster said...put 'em on the front line. Does that sound harsh? Better them to get killed than to kill folks here at home.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-20-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

I honestly belief that we need a Universal Service System where everyone, upon reaching 18 years, is signed up to participate in programs for the good of all. Not military service. Jobs Programs. Volunteering for aiding the elderly and disabled. Producing and delivering food to the needy. There's a wide variety of things that could be done to teach that helping others is a character-building thing along with aiding those who need it. The Job Corps and the one about serving in foreign countries, - I can't remember the name.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-21-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-20-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

It is required that every young Israeli spends 2 years in the Military.

----------


## ruthless terrier

seriously great idea for the United States. mandatory 2 year duty for all antifa and snowflake men. get em out of mom's basement and off the Soros payroll.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-22-2018)

----------


## Taxcutter

> It is required that every young Israeli spends 2 years in the Military.



Taxcutter says:
Israel is the exception.   They have no strategic depth.   They have to fight for every square inch.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I honestly belief that we need a Universal Service System where everyone, upon reaching 18 years, is signed up to participate in programs for the good of all. Not military service. Jobs Programs. Volunteering for aiding the elderly and disabled. Producing and delivering food to the needy. There's a wide variety of things that could be done to teach that helping others is a character-building thing along with aiding those who need it. The Job Corps and the one about serving in foreign countries, - I can't remember the name.


We could have the Hitler Trump Youth for the young. We could have the Deutsche Ameri Corps for the college aged kids. 

No thanks.

----------


## Taxcutter

> I honestly belief that we need a Universal Service System where everyone, upon reaching 18 years, is signed up to participate in programs for the good of all. Not military service. Jobs Programs. Volunteering for aiding the elderly and disabled. Producing and delivering food to the needy. There's a wide variety of things that could be done to teach that helping others is a character-building thing along with aiding those who need it. The Job Corps and the one about serving in foreign countries, - I can't remember the name.



Taxcutter says:
We need fewer unfirable federal employees - not more.
We do not need a government make-work program.

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Taxcutter says:
> Israel is the exception.   They have no strategic depth.   They have to fight for every square inch.


It will be the same for America....even though we have the land mass we have.

----------


## Garden House Queen

America does not have the will to draw a line in the sand...from the home to the school system.....to the politicians. No one that is.... but....... Trump and people like us who virtually have no say whatsoever.....and Trump can't do it by himself.....and....we can do nothing...except bitch about it.

----------


## BabyBoomer+

the planned Cultural War is coming.

1. FACT: the object of the EU is to create a totalitarian EU Superstate. This was the openly declared aim by Jean Monnet even back in 1956.

2. FACT: all totalitarian states sweep to power on the back of civil disorder and war. Go read some history

3 How do you create europe wide civil disorder? Easy - flood it with an alien culture that is utterly opposed to western values, and determined to destroy it.

4. Wait for the sparks to fly, suspend democracy, send the troops in, hello Totalitarian state. Thats exactly how Hitler did it.  Its no coincidence the Lisbon Treaty is based on the same German Enabling Act of 1933 that worked so well last time.

5 Profit!

----------


## Dave37

I've seen the US draft and I don't think it will make the military better, and more likely much worse, but Europe? The military is portrayed by the media in many european countries as unnecessary and Fascist; their own army is considered more of a threat than the Russians.

----------


## DonGlock26

FYI- The Belgian Army has no more main battle tanks.

----------


## Taxcutter

In the Libyan dust-up, the once-mighty RAF -  that once stood alone against Hitler - had exactly eight airworthy attack planes.

----------

sargentodiaz (11-03-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

*The United States does not need to start drafting useless people for busywork inside a military uniform.*

Having served in the military for 20 years I saw women in it. As a matter of fact my wife put in 24 years in the military. So I'll make a few comments on the subject.

1. I would NEVER refuse ANYONE that could meet the standards who wanted to SERVE & PROTECT THEIR COUNTRY. I would rather my life depend on my wife behind a log with a rifle than a pussy who needs a safe space because someone said something that upset HIM. So my advise is before you start turning down women in the military you better look around at the MEN that might take their place. And I'll add that I've seen women that were more physically fit than I was & that probably could kick my ass in physical combat. I've even seen a couple that were STRONGER than I was in my prime.

2. The military today isn't the military of the past. Plus the requirement are different for every service. I never wore a 150 lb pack nor was I required to run 10 miles. Those were requirements of different services. Could a woman be a sniper (for instance)? One only has to research Russia in WWII for that answer. And with proper training I'm sure that they can shoot just as good as men. Yes but could they do manual work like a man? Don't think they can? My wife was a crew chief on B-52's & was in charge of all work done on it. Answer your question? I wouldn't call that busy work would you?

Nuff said. 

No I'll add that the BEST troop that I ever had working for me was a woman.

----------

sargentodiaz (11-03-2018)

----------


## Dave37

I think for many of us, it's not that women can't do a good job in the military (though there may be cases of that too, such as front line infantry) it's the thought of a real war where they become captive or worse.

----------


## Old Tex

> I think for many of us, it's not that women can't do a good job in the military (though there may be cases of that too, such as front line infantry) it's the thought of a real war where they become captive or worse.


I get that but war is hell & that's the way it goes. A woman can be raped at any time. Mostly they live through it but some die. Just like some guy's got their heads chopped off in WWII. I get the whole "protect women" thing but these are modern times & men can't view them as equals as long as we view them as somehow weaker. 

And just for laughs I'll point out another "fact". Of the women I've known, when they get the flu they still cook, take care of the babies, do housework & so on. Most guys that get the flu lay on the couch & get waited on. In a lot of ways women are far stronger than men.

----------

sargentodiaz (11-03-2018)

----------

